# unlock carrier?



## riceje7 (Sep 7, 2011)

is there any method to unlock the carrier to use this phone on a different network? I searched the forums but couldn't find anything on it. thanks


----------



## campbellc1052 (Mar 3, 2012)

There is an app in market called galaxy s unlock, I'm pretty sure its by helroz. It unlocked my at&t s2 perfectly.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

If you're in good standing with your account, and have had the phone for a few months, usually you can call up your carrier and ask for the unlock code. Just say you're going to be travelling abroad and plan on using another carrier so you don't get slammed with roaming fees.

Also keep in mind the frequencies of each device. The i9100 will work on most carriers, but in the US it won't work on T-Mobile's 3G/"4G" due to T-Mo using AWS bands. The T989 likewise will only work on T-Mobile 3G/"4G" because its HSPA is tied to the AWS bands only. Double-check what your model is capable of, and what the carrier you wish to switch to uses. If you're in Europe, you should be fine, as almost everyone over there uses the same quadband HSPA ranges.


----------



## marcos600RR (Oct 16, 2011)

riceje7 said:


> is there any method to unlock the carrier to use this phone on a different network? I searched the forums but couldn't find anything on it. thanks


Zx3 worked 4me
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## recall (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi can you please tell the model of your mobile .However codes are the best mehto to unlock your mobile from network lock .There are many providers found online that render codes to unlock mobile from network lock .to get codes visit mobileunlocksolutions.com here they ask you the network name to which your mobile is locked and the imei number of your mobile .finally they send you codes to unlock your mobile.


----------



## theandroidrooter88 (Oct 15, 2012)

It depends what model you have. If you have the AT&T it T-Mobile one you can because they are GSM (sim card). If you have the Sprint one, then you won't be able to because it is a CDMA (no sim card) phone.


----------

